# Reformed Philosophy



## PMBrooks (Dec 21, 2008)

I know that "reformed philosophy" may be difficult to define, but does anyone know of a school/seminary that offers a masters in philosophy from a reformed perspective? 

Sorry if a question like this has been posted before. I looked and did not really find anything. 

Thanks in advance!

Pb


----------



## lenflack (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't know of an answer to your question... But welcome to Puritan Board!


----------



## GTMOPC (Dec 21, 2008)

Ditto....Welcome!

I can't answer your question either.


----------



## cbryant (Dec 22, 2008)

PMBrooks,

Institute for Christian Studies in Toronto, ON. They offer a M.Phil in philosophy validated by ICS and a doctorate validated by the Free University of Amsterdam.


----------



## PMBrooks (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes, I had forgotten about ICS. 

Thanks for all the welcomes! Glad to be here!

Pb


----------



## Tim (Dec 22, 2008)

What about the legacy of the late Dr. Greg Bahnsen? Is there not a (virtual) Bahnsen Theological Seminary? Certainly that would offer something in philosophy.

This just in: a bit of searching on the PB indicates that BTS is now Christ Theological Seminary. Christ Theological Seminary

The website indicates there is an M.A. in philosophy and apologetics.

EDIT: see also this thread:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/what-has-happened-bahnsen-theological-seminary-30357/

-----Added 12/22/2008 at 09:57:55 EST-----

And welcome to you sir!


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ligonier Ministries will be soon starting up its new "Academy"...with all the great focus R.C. Sproul has on philosophy, maybe that new Academy will off a Masters in Philosophy??


----------



## ReformedChapin (Dec 22, 2008)

Zeno333 said:


> Ligonier Ministries will be soon starting up its new "Academy"...with all the great focus R.C. Sproul has on philosophy, maybe that new Academy will off a Masters in Philosophy??



That sounds interesting.


----------

